# No Time!!



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I can't believe it.

I brought the outback home last weekend and I haven't set foot in it yet after almost a week! Haven't even thought about it!! Between work, spring clean-up, track practice, running and obsessing over getting my home theater tuned up, there's no time!! I've got to get my priorities straight







, camping starts in less than a week and a half







.

I'm hoping this weekend to get some time out there to de-winterize and get things cleaned up and tested.

Anybody else having problems with too much to do and too little time???????

Mike


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Well, let me see, I was still de-winterizing on our second day of camping - nope, no problems with time management.









We were amazed that we didn't forget anything on the first 5 day trip - except batteries of course.

BBB


----------



## Jacko (Feb 14, 2005)

Yes Yes....
Not enough time in the month for the Outback. I wish sometimes I could just load up the crew and go, go ,go and look back in about 1 year..Oh well, we will have our chance


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

This waiting for it to come in is killing me. I wish I could answer the poll on heater noise. I want to clean and set up.









Just trying to get everything else done so I can use it when it arrives.

BBB that new pic of yours at the campsite isn t helpin any







but it sure looks good.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Here John, let me make it worse for you.

Randy


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

<sarcasm> Yeah, thanks, Castle! </sarcasm>









We have the same problem, only it has lasted longer. We got the 5 a year ago in May. Since then we have camped a grand total of 15 nights. Of those 15 nights, only 4 were actually at camp spots. The remaining were right were it is today at the storage site where we were building it's home. This summer seems to be stacking up a little better, but not taking it to Las Vegas in March was a disappointment.

HOWEVER, in X number more days time will not be an issue. At least that's the plan.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I'm in the same boat as everyone else....opened everything up Wednesday, made my shopping list for the depot, and won't be able to even look at it until Tuesday the earliest. I had to close the bottom up temporarily to keep the critters out.

The bright side is, maybe the quickie flush will be here by then, and I can put that in while I have the bottom dropped.

Tim


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

Same situation here. I took the tarp off last weekend and haven't looked at it since. I wouldn't mind, but I store it next to the garage and walk within ten feet of it to go to work everyday. I have a long list of mods, maintenance, etc.

I'm behind on yard work, trying to get my father's boat (which is also stored next to my garage for the winter) ready to put in the water, building a guest house so I can get MIL out of my house and into a place of her own, taking son to baseball, working at least 2 jobs.

I need a vacation!

Isn't that why I bought a camper?

Steve


----------



## Bubba-j (Feb 19, 2005)

Randy,
Where'd you get the screen-looking thing that's around the awning?

What can you tell about it?


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

I camp all the time..when I'm mowing, when I'm at work, when I'm driving down the road, while I'm listening to the in-laws.








OH, you mean IN the camper, LOL, well we've camped 3 times this year in it. But half the fun of the trip is planning it? right??
Well, that's not counting just goin out there and sittin in it in the front yard is it? 
Oh I got tickled tonite, I was looking for some Gevalia Kaffee we had ordered recently. After searching the house over, my wife reminded me it was in the camper. I am NOT used to that yet. With the popup that was not possible. I have to get used to thinking like I own a travel trailer. Although I do love a popup (that's for the benefit of my popup buds who read this forum







)
You gotta MAKE the time man, that's all there is to it. Get er done.


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

Not sure when we'll get out yet. I am currently in school and planning to take a couple of classes in the summer. I have about 3 1/2 weeks between spring and summer semester, but my kids will be in school. I am going to visit a friend in Kelso, WA, though, during that time. I'll have 2 weeks between summer and fall semester, and we might try to visit some camping friends in St. Louis then (I hope). I guess most of our trips this summer will be local weekend trips. I just wish there was more time!!!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

campntn said:


> I was looking for some Gevalia Kaffee we had ordered recently. [snapback]32449[/snapback]​


I used to get that coffee! Mmmmmmmm! Now I'm hooked on SENSEO. New shipment arriving soon. I am importing the European Senseo because they sell more brands over there. (Yes, I have traveled to Jamaica to get real BLUE MOUNTAIN coffee!)


----------

